# Kicking it off in Alabama this Sunday!



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

For those of you west of Elite's show in SC we have the first Alabama MECA show of the year.

Wild Bill's Electronics-Boaz, Alabama. Double pointer. Only $20 SQ entry fee for MECA members.

Info: http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-19-09AL.pdf

David Hogan is judging SQ, Adam Gladden is handling the SPL, and I will be doing whatever else needs to be done.

Kirk


----------

